# internal use hydrogen peroxide



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was reading an advertisement in a magazine today at the Dr's office..it spoke of hydrogen peroxide is useful for candida issues.Has anyone tried it? I know I wont be able to because I take a blood thinner.
Since no one has mentioned it online,Im assuming it doesnt work.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on who you talk to, some claim it is the bestest thing ever for a lot of things, but then you find this from people who are usually not selling it.

http://skin.emedtv.com/hydrogen-peroxide/internal-use-of-hydrogen-peroxide.html


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

that answers that question


----------

